
Apple iCloud data in China is stored by government-run telco - samspenc
https://www.engadget.com/2018/07/18/apple-icloud-data-china-stored-state-run-telco/
======
willio58
Seems like Apple is complying with the law. What’s the story here?

~~~
bitmapbrother
Their hypocrisy? Apple says _privacy is a human right_ yet they're complicit
in exposing all of their users data to a Chinese state run company. If privacy
is indeed a human right then don't operate data centers in China until they
change their policies.

~~~
duxup
"all of their users data"

All of their users in China whose government demands it.

I don't like it either, but I don't see Apple stopping China from doing this
and they can advertise privacy all they want elsewhere ... where it applies.

There is no privacy as far as the Chinese government cares, and I don't think
Apple promises anything like that in China.

